# Make a baseless rumor about last poster



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

This may be old thing to some of you - new thing to others.

Anyway, let me introduce you all to:
*Make a baseless rumor about last poster*

The rules are simple, you tell a rumor kind of thing about The last poster, I.e:
"The last poster is in fact a dead horse from future come here to save us from kittens"

The other part is even more simple:
NO HOMOFOBIC, RACIST OR OTHERWISE DEEPLY INSULTING COMMENTS ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE!  (i mean, we DO in some mind mildly insult each other here, in friendly manner of course)

So - For being the first poster of said thread, FIRE AWAY!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend is posting threads in the wrong sections.

I think it would be better in EoF, but I think theres already a similar thread.


----------



## Theraima (Feb 16, 2010)

The last poster lives in a closet with his laptop making sigs.


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2010)

Theraima loves drinking gumball soup.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Raika does not know how to play a GITAH!


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend collects toenail clippings in a jar.


----------



## helpme (Feb 16, 2010)

give nintendo our passwords after getting threatened with a law suit to save his own skin


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2010)

helpme is a TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL!!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Feb 16, 2010)

Agent gamma is actually only in beta testing.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 16, 2010)

The "7730" in beegee7730 stands for their age.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoob isn't really a fat cat.... BUT A DOG


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2010)

agentgamma has magenta colored eyes.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 16, 2010)

Raika is a green blob.


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoob has a head the shape of a hammer.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Raika is actually posting from the other edge of forum, and entering our edge through parallels not explainable to mere man.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend is from poland.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

beegee is from estonia


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend has been doing everyone's mom.


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2010)

Demonbart likes putting explosives in his pants.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 16, 2010)

Raika stalks my movements and steals my underwear from my washing line.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Raika stalks my movements and steals my underwear from my washing line.









^
Raika?

p1ngpong isn't actually real. Everyone on GBAtemp can read ghost posts and he's been dead the entire time. SORRY SPOILER ALERT.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 16, 2010)

Guily's picture has been airbrushed.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 16, 2010)

I have heard from the grapevine that JackDeeEss actually made a typo while signing up to GBATemp, he is in fact, JackDeeAss


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 16, 2010)

Jamstruth has, in fact, never ever told told the truth, only lies.

He also hates getting down to jam. Peanut butter is his guilty pleasure.


----------



## haflore (Feb 16, 2010)

I heard the brackets make him feel safe


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 16, 2010)

haflore is infact *NOT* the proud founder of Potatoism, because it is me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

JackDeeEss hires midgets from talent agencies to record private homemade niche porn.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave DOESN'T hire midgets from talent agencies to record private homemade niche porn.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

Hadrian is actually a big fan of the sexy material TrolleyDave produces.


----------



## prowler (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend is a super hero.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 16, 2010)

Prowler is, in fact, the alien nemesis of JereTHEend


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2010)

Jamstruth never had sex with a cheetah.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 16, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> Jamstruth never had sex with a cheetah.



omyfuckinggod welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
where have you been??


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't post off topic posts and isn't welcome.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 16, 2010)

is a bitch


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> is a bitch


This is about baseless rumours, its a fact that I am a bitch.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 16, 2010)

I removed your siggy.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

N64Temp Removed my father (KOHHHH!)


----------



## WildWon (Feb 16, 2010)

JereTHEend once punched a midget for trying to sell tix to a Neil Young concert that was actually for the show the week before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

WildWon got his name because he once ventured into the deepest scariest parts of Brazil and took on an army of marauding wild monkeys in a knife fight.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave got his name cause he once buggered a trolley.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

WildWon was that trolley!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave's real name is Dave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Demonbart posted a lie.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave is a deliberate poser, as he has never ridden a trolley in his life, nor is his name Dave.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

geoflcl likes geometry.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 16, 2010)

You're a communist.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

You're using you're wii remote jacket as a condom.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 17, 2010)

You using you're condom as a wii remote jacket.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

agentgamma is really agentphi.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 is Hitlers mother!



Spoiler


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

p1ngpong is Hitler's mother!



Spoiler


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 17, 2010)

N64temp really wishes it was NEStemp


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2010)

kicknhorse actually loves horses and does not, as his name suggests, wish to kick them


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

You're not a gunblade expert.


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 17, 2010)

Your not really Irish, you just wish you were and pretend to speak the accent


----------



## xalphax (Feb 17, 2010)

When he was little, kicknhorse's sister became a vegetarian, since then he expressed the wish to become a butcher.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

You're OJ Simpson.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2010)

N64 Temp hates Quake in all forms


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

Jamstruth is a lie.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 17, 2010)

Your name is actually a typo of demonfart. Because when you were in 6th grade you farted a demon, AND THAT FART STUNK SO MUCH THEY EVACUATED THE SCHOOL.

THEREFORE CALLING YOU DEMONFART


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

Saxamo was once Sexamo but the GBAtemp staff thought that wasn't appropriate, so he changed it to Saxamo.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

Demonbart's name also was once changed By the GBAtemp gods.

Just try to imagine B as F.

This made the hidden members of cyrillic fyril Church very mad because they believe that a Gas made by demon will bring a world end.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 18, 2010)

JereTHEend is my fazha.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 18, 2010)

You didn't really join on my birthday.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 18, 2010)

You list yourself as n64Temp, but your favorite console is actualy turbografix 16....!


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 18, 2010)

saxamo isn't from NYC, he's from me


----------



## mucus (Feb 18, 2010)

JackDS is a whining sniveling frog, he hails from the planet Quaxnor and likes to hump turtles in his spare time.  He even bought a psp with a camera so he could take photos of all the turtles he's humped.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, it's supposed to be a rumour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-topic 
Mucus is a ghostie.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

JackDeeEss owns an R4i Upgrade.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 18, 2010)

Rumour, I own a AK2i.

Protokun doesn't own anything.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

JackDeeEss needs to return to his little closet.


----------



## mucus (Feb 18, 2010)

protokunseven is a piece of filament that has been stuck to the inside of my ass for over 9000 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

mucus is a vile waste of oxygen that is neither big nor bad.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 19, 2010)

You don't need a daily dose of the temp.
You don't even go on this site.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 19, 2010)

agentgamma doesn't like hello kitty. He loves it!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 19, 2010)

JackDeeEss drinks to forget something horrible.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 19, 2010)

xalphax drinks own urine to forget something horrible.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 20, 2010)

PharaohsVizier is giving away his games so people visits DSdatabase


----------



## antwill (Feb 20, 2010)

BlackDave isn't really called Dave at all.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 20, 2010)

antwill injects himself with eye-stuff


----------



## antwill (Feb 20, 2010)

JereTHEend has an obsession with pink hair.


----------



## haflore (Feb 20, 2010)

antwill is a typo, it's actually anthill.

Shiro786 is not actually a GBAtemp Advance Fan.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 20, 2010)

Haflore is actually a fullstory.

He got annoyed by "cool story bro" replies and changed his identity for eternity.


----------



## Neko (Feb 20, 2010)

JereTHEend is actually JereTHEbeginning


----------



## Minox (Feb 20, 2010)

Neko is afraid to get kidnapped by girls.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Minox is a Heavy.


----------



## Gore (Feb 20, 2010)

flameiguana loves man

oops sorry i thought this was post a proven fact about the poster above sorry again


----------



## antwill (Feb 21, 2010)

Gore giggles like a school girl every time a monkey is on TV.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Antwill is actually Pauline Hanson!


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

TrollyDave is actually BusSteve!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Haflores most up to date computer is a ZX80!


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

TrollyDave made a baseless rumor about me that isn't completely baseless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, lower-case "h" in "haflore" please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Haflore dresses up in a realistic bear costume and runs around his local park scaring children!

(And no, you'll have an upper case h in your name and like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

TrollyDave thinks I go to my local park for that kind of thing!!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 21, 2010)

haflore thinks he can really be a hero!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

BlackDave is actually TrolleyDaves alternate account!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 21, 2010)

I heard ^ likes to babysit because ^ is a pedo :S


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

ENDscape speaks the truth at all times!


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

Trolley dave wrote "gullible" on the ceiling


----------



## antwill (Feb 21, 2010)

JereTHEend found out santa wasn't real after getting no presents when he was 5.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

YOU AREN'T FROM FINLAND. YOU ARE FROM ICELAND. 
Its a very icy place


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Agentgamma posted that rumour about Antwill.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave posted that rumour about Antwill.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

God posted a rumor about agentgamma once.

The world still knows him better as one of the four horsemen of apocalypse...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

JereTHEend still wonders why girls never talk to him


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually, I do know the reason why,





That woul point out few guidelines to that...


agentgamma is actually hunting down hellokitty, who actually is secret alter-ego of Osama.


----------



## ninchya (Feb 21, 2010)

JereTHEend is acutally a 40 year pedo bear whos trying molest you =3= Just look at the action figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Ninchya is from Turkey.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave has a beard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

MegaAce is not cool!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave said yes to whatever the EDL is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

ProtoKun is in the EDL and votes BNP!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave hasn't taken a shower for weeks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

MegaAce™ made a rumour about someone that can't spell my name properly and who doesn't know I'm politically neutral. Not a rumour. What is a rumour is that MegaAce™ is actually MegaAce®.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

ProtoKun lied about me mis-spelling his name and it has nothing to do with me going back and editing my post.


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

TrollyDave doesn't like Agumonz.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 21, 2010)

Haflore sniffs his own farts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

haflore has the same signature and avatar that he did several hours ago.
NeSchn firez his lazor at the worst possible moments.


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 made a baseless rumor about the wrong person and then tried to fix it.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

Haflore made this thread officially CRAZY


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 21, 2010)

^had sex before


----------



## Sumea (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Killa is allergic to sex


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 21, 2010)

The girl in JereTHEend's avatar is allergic to pregnancies


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 21, 2010)

BlackDave's favorite color is Violet...


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 21, 2010)

geoflcl secretly supports his own ban


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

BlackDave's login on every other site is WhiteDave. :omg:


----------



## antwill (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWon is psychic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2010)

I found a video on YouTube of Antwill fapping.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 22, 2010)

Trolleydave was born next to a trolley in a backalley of a bank and a hooters.


----------



## antwill (Feb 22, 2010)

.Radiant wholeheartedly supports Michael Atkinson and his banning of games.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 22, 2010)

Antwill wholeheartedly supports Stephen Conroy and his banning of the internet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2010)

Agentgamma wholeheartedly supports George W Bush.  (ok, maybe that one's taking it a bit far. lol)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave is obese.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 22, 2010)

flameiguana is twisted



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> BlackDave's login on every other site is WhiteDave. :omg:



You wish


----------



## cobleman (Feb 22, 2010)

Rumor has it that BlackDave was throwin out of a Star Wars convention for beating the crap out of Jawas for touchin his DSi


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard that cobleman was born with blankitkus missidinus, which means lacks of imagination to have avatar


----------



## Cermage (Feb 22, 2010)

i heard blackdave really isn't black, he's actually blue.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 22, 2010)

.Radiant would've be Radiant, but he has fat fingers and touched the . by mistake.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 22, 2010)

They Tell that Halo series was originally jackDeeEs Chronicles.

But that's just a rumor.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 22, 2010)

They say that JereTheEnd can't get usernames right. Oh, sorry, it's supposed to be a rumour >_>


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 22, 2010)

JackDeeEss is a goron.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 22, 2010)

Demonheart was said to be bart.


----------



## haflore (Feb 22, 2010)

I here that JereTHEend is in fact quite reeeal.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2010)

haflore never eats fish.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 22, 2010)

xalphax has Take That posters all over his wall.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave has East17 posters on his wall.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2010)

Hadrian is the secret ruler of the world!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 22, 2010)

Xalphax is cheating on Hadrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2010)

alidsl is really an apple.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard that ProtoKun7 was photographed kissing Lady Gaga out back of a club one night. But when he took her out into the light, it was actually Russel Brand!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 23, 2010)

^After false rumors of the above poster, it is determined he is not gay

/rumor


----------



## antwill (Feb 23, 2010)

Dr. Killa secretly wishes to be on Judge Judy.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2010)

antwill was on _Border Patrol_.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 23, 2010)

agentgamma actually starred in bondi rescue as one of those fat asians getting rescued


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2010)

.Radiant is invisible under Unix and Linux.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 23, 2010)

xalphax gives alcohol to his ponies.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 23, 2010)

Blackdave knows where you live


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2010)

alidsl is actually on dial up.


----------



## antwill (Feb 23, 2010)

xalphax steals his neighbours wifi.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 23, 2010)

antwill uses his super mind control incantation to have power over the will of ants. and he infects computer systems with them so when you send your laptop in to get fixed they send it back because there is a bunch of killer ants that jump out at the tech and they have no choice but to enclose it in lead and mail it back to antwill.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2010)

saxamo lied about his stats in his avatar.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

FragAguy punched Bill Gates in the face, because he felt like it.


----------



## haflore (Feb 24, 2010)

antwill found a penny, but refused to pick it up.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 24, 2010)

haflore is actually a Penguin


----------



## Cermage (Feb 24, 2010)

CannonFodr's real name is actually Ganon's Folder.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr is actually an admiral.

EDIT: .Radiant is stalking me.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

xalphax mistakes people for other people all the time.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 24, 2010)

antwill can see right through me


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 24, 2010)

xalphax enjoys slaying ponies


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

fgghjjkll doesn't realize xalphax wasn't the one to slay the pony, but the victim of said pony attack.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

antwill is really from _Austria_.


----------



## Raika (Feb 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 likes to throw apples at monkeys.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

Dr Phil is Raika's hero.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 24, 2010)

Antwill is my alt account


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2010)

_Rockstar_ is my alternate account.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

agentgamma is _my_ alternate account.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2010)

Antwill and Rockstar ARE ME!!!!


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2010)

It would appear that way, don't you agree me?


----------



## haflore (Feb 25, 2010)

antwill is the Devil, he joined in 200*6*, and is Member No. *6*0,00*6*.


----------



## antwill (Feb 25, 2010)

haflore knows too much.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2010)

antwill doesn't know that I'd really noticed the same point as haflore!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

Protokun loves Hadrian...

Wait that's nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl is really The Worst.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2010)

The Worst got unbanned due to the international Bonemonkey day, but asked to be banned again when he saw you


----------



## Law (Feb 25, 2010)

Minox isn't really a spy


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

Law isn't actually a miserable robot


----------



## Minox (Feb 25, 2010)

alidsl dreams of becoming the most important banana ever.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2010)

Minox_IX doesn't actually work for the GBAtemp magazine. He keeps track of the GBAtemp assault rifle ammo magazines though


----------



## Sumea (Feb 27, 2010)

Agentgamma invaded Finland, was real responsible party of first female president, was shot to head by international secret black suited men, and forgot whole thing, and is now spending his days playing games.


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2010)

JereTHEend is actually a government agent who's infiltrated this community in order to get hold of the staff's porn pile.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

Moniox's avatar is acctualy a mugshot. Of him. his mom.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 28, 2010)

oOICEOo is actually PedoBear's responsible, educated cousin that went to law school.


----------



## haflore (Feb 28, 2010)

Slyakin is the one who keeps putting your change in the couch.


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

haflore eats hobos for breakfast.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2010)

Minox_IX is one of the protagonists in Call of Duty 9092347. 
He died 5 minutes in, and was replaced by a hobo with a machine gun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

Agentgamma is really George Freeman!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave earned his name on the streets during his homeless period.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2010)

xalphax is a headcrab.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

agentgamma has crabs!


----------



## haflore (Feb 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave is a Vortigaunt.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 28, 2010)

haflore is actually a prinny.


----------



## haflore (Feb 28, 2010)

JackDeeEss is an old-style Spartan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

haflore is the official GBAtemp Fanny.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2010)

TD lives in a soup can.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

Bortz IS a soup can, you can see him on an Andy Warhol painting!


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Dave killed the muffin man :>


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 28, 2010)

Minox_IX hides in closets


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

MegaAce doesn't, he already came out of the closet!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Trolly dave is actually Andy Warhol.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2010)

BortzANATOR embezzled $1527 from his school council while he was treasurer in 1997.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 1, 2010)

Saturnplanet5 was actually found from timecapsule from 1920 buried in a school yard and dug up in 2006


----------



## xalphax (Mar 1, 2010)

JereTHEend hopes I post something nice about him


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2010)

xalphax stole pie from my house


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstar has recreated the scene from american pie.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

JackDeeEs PLAYS in that scene


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 2, 2010)

JereTHEend eats pokeballs for lunch


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2010)

Rockstar cybers on Omegle. As a typical 18 yo male, from USA


----------



## Sephi (Mar 2, 2010)

agentgamma is a transvestite


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 2, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Rockstar cybers on Omegle. As a typical 18 yo male, from USA


So do I. And Sephi has a mile long katana.


----------



## Minox (Mar 2, 2010)

Demonbart is actually an angel.


----------



## Law (Mar 2, 2010)

Minox is a cloak and dagger spy


----------



## Minox (Mar 2, 2010)

Law did not just insult me gravely.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Minox isn't a Swede, he's a Swede.


----------



## Neko (Mar 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 is a Troll


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Neko is Full Throttle.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 3, 2010)

^he does that


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Killa is in fact an highly intelligent squirrel and not a gorilla as seen in his picture.


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

mrfatso drank 100 cups of coffee, that's how he got 3700 posts


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 3, 2010)

haflore violated my penguin!


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave owns a troll penguin


----------



## Sumea (Mar 3, 2010)

Zuron ate the pie of ten presidents (rare art piece made by thousand cooks in shanghai that no one knows about... and never will)


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 3, 2010)

JereTHEend has pokéBALLS and a Caterpie as...


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 3, 2010)

Kwartel is the first human being on this world to have successfully transmutated lead into gold.


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

Demonbart is the first person to have successfully transmuted it back.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 4, 2010)

that person is russian


----------



## haflore (Mar 4, 2010)

In old country, Dr. Killa had no middle finger!


----------



## ninchya (Mar 6, 2010)

haflore will explode if u throw him XD


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

ninchya starts rumors that aren't completely unfounded


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 6, 2010)

haflore is hatsus alt account and he stole my pie and gave it to p1ngpong who threw it on toni


----------



## Covarr (Mar 6, 2010)

Rockstar got sued by Rockstar North for trademark infringement.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 7, 2010)

Covarr resembles coward.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 7, 2010)

Theirama is not Finnish.
He can't be
IT'S IMPOSSIBLE
NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 7, 2010)

The almighty JereTHEend constantly demands pie!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth is unattractive.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

gameguy is a n00b in iOS devices.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero is a total Jackass that likes to [censored] girls he does not even know.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

(∞0 is a girl)

gameguy95 is really gameguy03


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

protokun7 actually hates doctor who


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

jet is furry


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

gameguy95 is actually gameboy13.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2010)

JetTRADEMARK makes good news posts.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

prowler_ likes to stalk his teachers


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

gameguy95 likes to stalk prowler_


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 3, 2010)

protokun7 doesn't do any work


----------



## tuddy666 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ripandsip likes big black men.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

tuddy666 likes ripandsip's...


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2010)

Paid me a fiver to touch my man nipple.


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2010)

*.*


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

has 4 nipples.


----------



## tuddy666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is one of those furries who thinks their fursona is their spirit or something silly like that.

In other words, an otherkin.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Has a dark secret that he won't share with anyone.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 7, 2010)

xalphax* ATE A BABY*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

^ Actually comes from Turkey.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 7, 2010)

xalphax spies on people 
btw hes right
but i dont no turkish


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

^ Will give Turkish a try, because it is just that beautiful of a language.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Was born with two tails and cute fuzzy ears.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 8, 2010)

soed ton nureddnats tahw siht snaem


----------



## tuddy666 (Oct 8, 2010)

Likes to confuse people with his crazy backwards talk.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 8, 2010)

Is a little stinky!


----------



## antwill (Oct 8, 2010)

Got thrown out of a restaurant for trying to eat the waiter.


----------

